# What would a 1999 Vortex framest be worth?



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Whats a fair price for a 1999 Vortex frameset? Thanks.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

I would ask for $600 or $700.


----------



## vortexdrem (Dec 17, 2010)

*2000 vortex for*

I bough vortex w/ campagnolo 9 speed


----------

